# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Teragon!

## >Good Luck<

Oy! Looking into different labs for next cycle. Any review on teragon injectables and orals? Quality, quantity, dosing etc.

Thanks gents

----------


## >Good Luck<

Teragon is crap! Completely under dosed and no reputation...





---

There, that oughtta start some sh!t lol

----------


## capetown

They have always been top notch for me.

----------


## capetown

No rep? I think you should maybe talk to some people in Alberta.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> No rep? I think you should maybe talk to some people in Alberta.


Thanks cape, I was only saying that crap cuz I had no response. You have used it I suppose? How is it for PIP? I don't want a painful brand, because I work very physical and can't afford to be crippled by gear. Medistar is very smooth for me.

----------


## capetown

No worries. I have personally used their anavar 40 mg and test e. had great results with both. They have a lot of good reviews on other canadian boards. I will throw u an pm.

----------


## Ironjak

Teragon is a great lab bro! I did their test e, and dbols was awesome got stronge as fukk!!

----------


## Canadream

One of the best consistant labs in Canada for a long time. Pretty much all I use + Human Grade  :Smilie:

----------


## ReX357

Using their Test C right now. It's good to go.

----------


## Canadream

There Tri-Tren is a killer... not many labs make it, hard to make.

----------


## Polish

> No worries. I have personally used their anavar 40 mg and test e. had great results with both. They have a lot of good reviews on other canadian boards. I will throw u an pm.


You know if they ship outside of Canada?

----------


## Canadream

Not in a million years would they ever mail outside of Canada.




> You know if they ship outside of Canada?

----------


## Polish

> Not in a million years would they ever mail outside of Canada.


Assumed that was the answer. Thanks.

----------

